# Betinho



## Bugsy23

O que significa betinho? Por exemplo

"Marco* é muito betinho e um pouco nerd"

Obrigada*


----------



## Alderamin

Ouviu em português de Portugal, certo?
Se sim, significa o mesmo que "anjola", otário, tanso, lorpa ou tótó.
São nomes que definem uma pessoa que é fácil de enganar.
Por outro lado, também pode ser uma pessoa que está sempre com um ar muito aprumado, asseado ou arrumado.


----------



## Guigo

Alderamin said:


> Ouviu em português de Portugal, certo?
> Se sim, significa o mesmo que "anjola", *otário*, tanso, lorpa ou tótó.
> São nomes que definem uma pessoa que é fácil de enganar.
> Por outro lado, também pode ser uma pessoa que está sempre com um ar muito aprumado, asseado ou arrumado.



Interessante! Usa-se *otário*, em Portugal?

Certamente um brasileirismo, por sua vez um empréstimo do lunfardo.


----------



## Alderamin

Guigo said:


> Interessante! Usa-se *otário*, em Portugal?
> 
> Certamente um brasileirismo, por sua vez um empréstimo do lunfardo.



Sim, é empregue, talvez por via castelhana.
Creio que os jovens utilizarão mais a palavra do que as pessoas mais velhas. É a impressão que tenho.
Acho que me esqueci de incluir uma tão conhecida por aqui e que podemos incluir nessa definição: "morcão".


----------



## J. Bailica

Alderamin said:


> Ouviu em português de Portugal, certo?
> Se sim, significa o mesmo que "anjola", otário, tanso, lorpa ou tótó.
> São nomes que definem uma pessoa que é fácil de enganar.
> Por outro lado, também pode ser uma pessoa que está sempre com um ar muito aprumado, asseado ou arrumado.



Por mim é realmente esta última acepção (aprumado, etc.) que mais se relaciona com «betinho».
Mas não é um aprumado qualquer, já agora. É um aprumado na roupa (Lacoste, talvez; sapatinho de vela) e no comportamento (idem aspas).


----------



## Alderamin

J. Bailica said:


> Por mim é realmente esta última acepção (aprumado, etc.) que mais se relaciona com «betinho».
> Mas não é um aprumado qualquer, já agora. É um aprumado na roupa (Lacoste, talvez; sapatinho de vela) e no comportamento (idem aspas).



Sim, é outro significado, como o(a) menino(a) da Foz ou "queque".

PS: Quem aqui seja da Foz, por favor não leve a mal


----------



## Guigo

J. Bailica said:


> Por mim é realmente esta última acepção (aprumado, etc.) que mais se relaciona com «betinho».
> Mas não é um aprumado qualquer, já agora. É um aprumado na roupa (Lacoste, talvez; sapatinho de vela) e no comportamento (idem aspas).



No Brasil (maior parte, creio) serão: _mauricinho_, para os rapazes e _patricinha_, para as moças.


----------



## englishmania

Eu não diria que um_ betinho_ é um _totó_. Acho que depende.... Eu diria mais _beto/a, betinho/a, queque,_ ...


----------



## Rhetorica

Devo dizer que nunca tinha ouvido a palavra _betinho _ser usada para chamar alguém de "otário, tanso ou lorpa".

Pela minha experiência, _betinho _pode significar duas coisas:

*1 *jovem proveniente de um contexto socio-económico elevado, de aparência tipificada - cabelo bem penteado e arranjado e roupa de marca sempre cuidadosamente limpa e engomada, normalmente camisa de pólo, nunca calças de ganga, sapatos de vela - com comportamentos considerados arrogantes e snobes pelos outros grupos juvenis

*2 *(depreciativo) jovem estudioso e tímido, muito regrado e de comportamento irrepreensível, socialmente inadaptado e pouco popular no meio escolar


----------



## Alderamin

Essas designações encontrei-as neste dicionário de calão:

"sinonimos: otario; palerma; tanso; lorpa; toto;
menino Pompeu; betinho"
http://natura.di.uminho.pt/~jj/pln/calao/dicionario.pdf

Para mim, o "betinho" seria o tal "queque", como referi atrás.


----------



## marta12

Rhetorica said:


> Devo dizer que nunca tinha ouvido a palavra _betinho _ser usada para chamar alguém de "otário, tanso ou lorpa".
> 
> Pela minha experiência, _betinho _pode significar duas coisas:
> 
> *1 *jovem proveniente de um contexto socio-económico elevado, de aparência tipificada - cabelo bem penteado e arranjado e roupa de marca sempre cuidadosamente limpa e engomada, normalmente camisa de pólo, nunca calças de ganga, sapatos de vela - com comportamentos considerados arrogantes e snobes pelos outros grupos juvenis
> 
> *2 *(depreciativo) jovem estudioso e tímido, muito regrado e de comportamento irrepreensível, socialmente inadaptado e pouco popular no meio escolar



_'Betinho'_ é sempre depreciativo, tanto no 1 como no 2.


----------



## Alderamin

Como o Guigo falou em "mauricinho" e eu já ouvi o termo por falantes do Norte, lembrei-me que isto poderá ser esclarecedor:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauricinho


----------



## Rhetorica

marta12 said:


> _'Betinho'_ é sempre depreciativo, tanto no 1 como no 2.



Hum... Talvez. Não tenho a certeza.


----------



## marta12

Rhetorica said:


> Hum... Talvez. Não tenho a certeza.



Ora, ora!


----------



## Rhetorica

marta12 said:


> Ora, ora!



Não é evidente, não é evidente... De certa maneira, o termo tornou-se no nome genérico de um determinado grupo sociocultural juvenil. Seria preciso talvez perguntar aos "betinhos" se eles se consideram "betinhos"...


----------



## Guigo

Alderamin said:


> Como o Guigo falou em "mauricinho" e eu já ouvi o termo por falantes do Norte, lembrei-me que isto poderá ser esclarecedor:
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauricinho



Bem legal. Muito agradecido!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Guigo said:


> Interessante! Usa-se *otário*, em Portugal?
> 
> Certamente um brasileirismo, por sua vez um empréstimo do lunfardo.



No Brasil usa-se otário?


----------



## marta12

Rhetorica said:


> Não é evidente, não é evidente... De certa maneira, o termo tornou-se no nome genérico de um determinado grupo sociocultural juvenil. Seria preciso talvez perguntar aos "betinhos" se eles se consideram "betinhos"...



Quase, quase lhe posso garantir que os _betinhos_ se acham insultados quando assim são chamados.


----------



## Guigo

SãoEnrique said:


> No Brasil usa-se otário?



Usa-se e muito. Tenho quase certeza que seu uso, em Portugal, deu-se por influência brasileira.

Otárias são leões-marinhos, típicos do hemisfério sul. Outrora comuns nas áreas próximas a Buenos Aires, eram considerados tolos, pelos habitantes da região, daí o termo passou ao lunfardo (dialeto de Buenos Aires, Argentina) e deste ao português do Brasil.


----------



## Alderamin

Guigo said:


> Bem legal. Muito agradecido!



De nada 

Em relação ao "betinho", na minha opinião, acho que a palavra é recente.
No meu tempo, ouvia falar mais em "queque" com o sentido de alguém fino, que trajava bem e com um certo ar de nariz empinado.
Fez-me lembrar um pouco o "chique a valer" da personagem Dâmaso Salcede, Os Maias.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Guigo said:


> Usa-se e muito. Tenho quase certeza que seu uso, em Portugal, deu-se por influência brasileira.
> 
> Otárias são leões-marinhos, típicos do hemisfério sul. Outrora comuns nas áreas próximas a Buenos Aires, eram considerados tolos, pelos habitantes da região, daí o termo passou ao lunfardo (dialeto de Buenos Aires, Argentina) e deste ao português do Brasil.



Sim, em francês temos *otarie*, por isso que me soou estranho.


----------



## diego-rj

Guigo said:


> Usa-se e muito. Tenho quase certeza que seu uso, em Portugal, deu-se por influência brasileira.
> 
> Otárias são leões-marinhos, típicos do hemisfério sul. Outrora comuns nas áreas próximas a Buenos Aires, eram considerados tolos, pelos habitantes da região, daí o termo passou ao lunfardo (dialeto de Buenos Aires, Argentina) e deste ao português do Brasil.


Nunca imaginaria que 'otário' tinha a ver com leões-marinhos hehehe


----------



## J. Bailica

Guigo said:


> Usa-se e muito. Tenho quase certeza que seu uso, em Portugal, deu-se por influência brasileira.
> 
> .



É bem possível, através das novelas. Se não deu origem aouso da palavra, pode pelo menos ter ajudado à sua difusão e vulgarização(relativa, pois não é de uso tão comum assim, por cá).


----------



## Alderamin

Para ser sincera não sei se "otário" chegou aqui por influência do Brasil. É possível.
Segundo o que me apercebo, a palavra insere-se mais no calão e é mais utilizada por jovens. É a minha percepção.
Eu, por exemplo, creio que nunca empreguei a palavra. Uso muito mais expressões locais/regionais, por exemplo, para otário, eu diria "lorpa" ou "totó".


----------



## mykka

Betinho/Betinha = preppy.


----------

